# 68 lower valance panel removal?



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Help!

Has anyone taken off the lower front valance from a 68? Does the endurance bumper have to come off to remove the valance? I need to get to repair the broken tabs on the front grills (flappin in the wind!).

Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhh yah sure have 3 in the last 2 months

so on a 68 ,,, I would
pull the front lenses ,,no prying push the lense with your thumbs to loosen,, open the hood for light ....
pull the blinker housings the 5/16 screws are at the top ... yes its possible to not pull the lense and pull it out in 1 part,, but it can be ruffon the bottom of the lense,,,,
go to the inside of the wheel well ,,, 1/2 inch bolts hold the fender and the valance together ,,,10" extension and 1/2" and go thru the notch hole
between the valance and radiator support 2 1/2" ers up there,,,
a row across the lower rad support and one in the middle by the horns last...
good luck on reassembly ,,,, have help .... may need new slip nuts

Tape your paint off for scratches .... jack the car up a few inches maybe 5 or 6" ....

whats the deal? no lower grill support Z brackets ? or the rubber grommets are gone ? or ?

Scott


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

It's a lot of fasteners but that's one reason why these GTOs and all GM A-bodies are nice tight cars.


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> ohhhhhhhhh yah sure have 3 in the last 2 months
> 
> so on a 68 ,,, I would
> pull the front lenses ,,no prying push the lense with your thumbs to loosen,, open the hood for light ....
> ...


Thank you Scott. We can always count on your knowledge. Two of the grommets are missing ANS three of the plastic pins that go into the Grimmett’s are broken off. Grommets are backordered. To fix the pins I drilled out were they used to be and ran a 1” bolt (don’t remember the size, but, about the daiameter as the remaining plastic pin) followed by a slightly ground down nut to tighten the pin to the grill. Also have a snapped corner on one grill. Going to try plastic Moodle glue on it unless someone else has a better idea.
While I was at it I pulled the horns that sounded like a sick cow. Hopefully I’ll have the parts by the end of the week and get it back together this weekend. 

Found some Rally II’s online that are getting sand blasted tomorrow. Can’t wait to get started painting on those.
Thanks again Scott!


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

Jeff's Classics said:


> It's a lot of fasteners but that's one reason why these GTOs and all GM A-bodies are nice tight cars.


Jeff, had a total of five bolts holding it on. I’ve got the full set of replacements on the way. Maybe it won’t squeak as bad when I get it back together (at least that part!)


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

if you want to send me your horns I will tune and lube em for you

they should wake up if they make noise now..

scott
2o6 4six5 9165


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> if you want to send me your horns I will tune and lube em for you
> 
> they should wake up if they make noise now..
> 
> ...


Scott, how much for getting the old horns going again?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

are they 9000 251 9000 252 horns ?

feel free to call


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

One is 9000 251 and the other is 9000 and what could be 252. The 251 horn is smaller than the 252 And the markings are in different locations. 

Is it possible to remove the mounting brackets without destroying the horns?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yup


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

How?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

drill out the spot welds and weld the new horn on
then send me your old horns ?


----------

